

The College Gap No One Is Talking About - alexcasalboni
http://samuelwbennett.com/the-struggle/the-college-gap-no-one-is.html

======
needacig
Whatever algorithm was used to decide what point to link the tooltip to on the
top scatter plot is mildly infuriating. It's impossible to get the tooltip to
highlight the pink dots at the low end of the scale. I can't mouse over them,
my mouse is forced to jump around it.

EDIT: Finally got the pink dots on the left to highlight, but after much
maneuvering. This is a minor bug but you might want to fix it so people don't
get frustrated and leave.

------
phazmatis
For all of our talk of meritocracy, we're still just following multi-
millennia-old social programming. Having "Harvard" next to your name in any
way gives a force multiplier to anything you want to do in life.

------
todd8
MIT is a private college.

~~~
slickwilli
Yeah, what's up with that mistake?

